# using pirated xp?



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 28, 2005)

I have heard that using internet with prirated xp causes problems which dosen't occur with win98 or win2000. I have been using legal version of win98 se for 3 years and I was thinking of upgrading to xp, but the vendor told me that there is no need to waste money on legal version as there is no difference.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 28, 2005)

Legal Version of XP Recommended. Also Now with pirated XP you can't download Xp Addons which are now provided under Windows genuine Advantage 1.0

Check this: Link


----------



## enjoy (Jul 28, 2005)

I dont think that using a pirated version will create a problem. But sometimes when downloading through the Microsoft's website, it checks for the Legal Installation of XP and wont let you download if you installed XP with a pirated key. Its better if you can go for original.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 28, 2005)

Also you will not be able to download with pirated XP
DirectX 9.0c
Windows Media Player 10
Microsoft Anti-Spyware


----------



## hack expert (Jul 28, 2005)

i dont think u can install a service pack in the pirated version


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jul 28, 2005)

ns
who says
u can always install everythin
Direct X 9c
media player 10
n every thin 
may be nt from microsoft site
but site exixts 2 download
MS said u cant hv service packs for pirated XP but u
can install Service Pack 2 also
u can make bootable CD of XP Pro with service Pack 2
its that i want 2 be on rigth side of of the law and belived MS for everthin
so i hv 2 shell the huge buks out of my pocket and havin high trouble with MS activation polocy. amd my friends with pirated verson r ENJOYING the XP pro usein the saved buks on ENJOYMENT


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 28, 2005)

I never said install but I said that you cannot download from site.

Check these links
DirectX 9.0c
Link 1

MS AntiSpyware
Link 2

Windows Media Player 10
Link 3


----------



## anandk (Jul 28, 2005)

even if urs is not a purchased (some say 'not genuine') winxp. 
but its borrowed (or as some say pirated)   

u can upgrade from winxp/sp1 tp winxpsp2. write to microsoft and request them to send u the sp2 cd. they will. u can instal it. no problems. (they are that way very nice people)  

u can
have all the updates. 
have directx9c. 
have ms anti-spy. 
have mp10. 
u can always also use the autopatcherxp or the directx or ms anti-spy setups from digit cd.

nevertheless as is the 'in' thing to say, so shall i say it : installing genuine windowsxp is always recommended.   (so that u can then 'lend' it to your friends)


----------



## royal (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree with abhasbajpai ... u can have everything on a pirated XP os  8) 
But if u can and want to spend megabucks on buying a "genuine" version go right ahead


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Dont just...........................*



			
				hack expert said:
			
		

> i dont think u can install a service pack in the pirated version



I really wonder what kinda hack expert are u??


----------



## shoaibjameel123 (Jul 29, 2005)

WindowsUpdate keeps a log of the invalid serial key in their site. There may be a catch as they may keep the IP address. Moreover, from now on you cannot update components on the pirated version of XP.It's better you stick with ur Win98 or 2000.


----------



## royal (Jul 29, 2005)

Did I mention u can change the serial of ur Pirated XP after it is installed ???


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jul 29, 2005)

dear shoaibjameel123
there is a site (i ll nt tell the url search it on google  )
u turn off the automatic update form windows and then go 2 this site 
download each n every componets and patchs MS has released and mosty its there in hour or two when MS releases it on its website.
more over this site is totaly safe. there r no trojans or popups or any thin.
on site. try it


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you all for your valuable response. I want tell you as to why this question arised in my mind.
 My friend uses pirated version of xp and to frankly saying it looks much better than win98.
 But whenever he tries to connect to net after couple of minutes the machine restarts. Not only does it restarts but sometimes his taskbar is missing or some critical error occurs and everytime the machine restarts it does scandisk. But this problem does not arise when he uses win98 (which is also pirated). He has all those anti-virus, security and anti-spyware software installed in both OS. But these software dosen't show any kind of virus or other activity. 
One more thing he use bsnl broadband internet service. 
So if u people could help to solve the problem, it would help me to decide whether to upgrade, because if I go on and use genuine version,whether  I would have this kind of problem or not.
As I already have a copy of pirated xp disk which he has given to me, but I don't want to use it. 
My main question is that would this kind of problem would arise if I use genuine xp?


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 29, 2005)

@john_the_ultimate 
I donot have any such problem mentioned by u
But that is true u cant download update patches from microsoft site.
U can use key changer to overcome that problem.
Using Xp for 2yrs now no such problem


----------



## siriusb (Jul 29, 2005)

Microsoft "Genuine Advantage" cracked in 24h


> Thursday, July 28, 2005
> Microsoft "Genuine Advantage" cracked in 24h: window.g_sDisableWGACheck='all'
> AV sez, "This week, Microsoft started requiring users to verifiy their serial number before using Windows Update. This effort to force users to either buy XP or tell them where you got the illegal copy is called 'Genuine Advantage.' It was cracked within 24 hours."
> 
> ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 29, 2005)

I have A genuine MS XP Pro & a Fake Home Installed on the same system.

I download all necesary things from mirrors of private people holding the addons.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 29, 2005)

With an illegal copy of winxp .. u wont get the regular updates ..


----------



## anandk (Jul 29, 2005)

john-the-ultimate. i think ur freiend has a virus problem. search for solution here.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 29, 2005)

Dude even I use  pirated version of XP Pro with SP1,SP2 installed.

By applying simple common sense , if you have installed the pirated version means that the serial no has been branded as invalid by MS .So what do you do ?.....

Just change it.There is s freely downloadable XP CD-Key Changer and I assume you know that one can get authentic serial codes anywhere on the net.(Won't tell you the site.Google for it...   )



> i dont think u can install a service pack in the pirated version



Really dude , I think you should change your avataar.Coz it causes ppl to wonder why you should be called "Hack Expert"


----------



## mamba (Jul 30, 2005)

ok u cant upd8 ur XP sometimes , big deal

i have pirated XP SP2 , d/led via torrents . havnt faced a single problem yet . u cant ask 4 more . what upgrade the MS site is offering right now , will b built in the next updated XP it launches . u can surely wait 4 a while , if u want these 'features' incorporated 

n if ppl really wanna buy XP 4 these 'regular' upgrades , no comments . they no what the r doing , n should b left alone . 

as 4 me , i can spend ne amount on hardware . not s/w . baat hazam nahin hoti , itta paisa phoonkne ki on something easily available , which will work as gud as something u have spent thousands on


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 30, 2005)

well @mamba its not about "itta paisa phoonkne ki on something easily available , which will work as gud as something u have spent thousands on". its about ethics.

consider this, microsoft employs thousands of ppl to write the code for their OS. though the actual cost of the product maybe peanuts wot they are charging is for hours of research and manual labour. besides they hafta pay their employees too! this is wot makes the product worth!

but frankly i agree wid you all, Windows OS are very high priced. i think a suitable cost would be around rs.1000 or at least under rs.2k. this is coz anyway they'll sell millions of copies and can well recover the expenditure in a short period. besides they dun rely only on OS. they haf a hell lotsa products! i think software like OS which is a basic requirement should be priced less.

i'd suggest that ppl buy the OEM or Home version if their needs are limited. i actually dun see the need of a XP Pro version on an average home or non-networked computer!

cheers 

ps: i use a legal version of windows xp pro. i would've gone in for home edition but i din haf choice!  it came bundled.


----------



## godblessedson (Jul 30, 2005)

*Attitude*

What do you like, using your 'legal original 98 OS' or 'illegal pirated XP'? 


The matter is of Attitude.

 "Linux not proliferate among home users in India because using piracy software is matter of attitude rather than a legal requirement in India".  

Dont We have attitude of wearing helmets for traffic police checker rather than for our on safety.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 30, 2005)

@godblessedson
hey i wear a helmet and use legal windows xp too!! thats coz i've had a very bitter accident and i am lucky to be alive today! i dun wanna haf a similar kinda stuff in the computer!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 30, 2005)

u will find big Advantage over abroad with Original XP.... but here in india... get a pirated XP Pro SP2..... get a free or pirated AVS... use it... u wont face any useing problem whats so ever.... just dont west ur time to find ways to install updates...

lol...

i have been useing origi XP pro since last 3 years... i didnt find any advantage whats so ever with my product....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2005)

Who says that u cant regularly auto-update pir XP
I've been doing it till today on my home edition without any problem.


----------



## mohit (Jul 30, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> Microsoft "Genuine Advantage" cracked in 24h
> 
> 
> > Thursday, July 28, 2005
> ...



does that stuff work ??? i am using genuine xp home edition but just wanna know if it works.. lol ms guyz cant be such big fools man !!!


----------



## siriusb (Jul 30, 2005)

I haven't tried it myself but that link was taken from slashdot, so I have reasons to believe it worked. I have no way of trying it now tho. Any one here can try on their next visit to windowsupdate and see if it hasn't been patched up already.


----------



## mamba (Jul 31, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> well @mamba its not about "itta paisa phoonkne ki on something easily available , which will work as gud as something u have spent thousands on". its about ethics.
> 
> consider this, microsoft employs thousands of ppl to write the code for their OS. though the actual cost of the product maybe peanuts wot they are charging is for hours of research and manual labour. besides they hafta pay their employees too! this is wot makes the product worth!
> 
> ...



ho ho ,  r u worrying bout the finances of microsoft         got 1 word 4 u ,  ' dont '

as far as if its ethical or not , think urself as robin hood or something , d/l-ing the latest upd8ed version of XP n distributing it amongst ur friends , in a fight against microsofts brutalities n the casualities ( eg. U . u had 2 pay 4 XP when u bought ur lappy . there r millions of 'U'z out there 4 whom its the 1st time n unknowingly they pay up 6-7k more than the actual worth )


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 31, 2005)

i have pirated xp but i can update it

whats wrong with you guys ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 2, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> i have pirated xp but i can update it
> 
> whats wrong with you guys ?


Yeah ! u r right, i autoupdate with no innterupts or problem....


----------



## vignesh (Aug 2, 2005)

I had no problem installing sp2 and also my winxp autoupdate is working even now as I type this.


----------



## premsharma (Aug 3, 2005)

I do not understand the logic of this topic. By the way why do U want to download from their official website. Turn off automatic updates and there are hell lot of sites to download windows components. U can even download windows XP media center edition 2005 and windows vista beta 1. There is no difference between genuine and pirated. It is their brain that they created a genuine product and it is crackers brain to pirate it. Genuine is known to be pirated to the cracker and cracked version known as pirated to the patent owner.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 3, 2005)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your valuable response. I want tell you as to why this question arised in my mind.
> My friend uses pirated version of xp and to frankly saying it looks much better than win98.
> But whenever he tries to connect to net after couple of minutes the machine restarts. Not only does it restarts but sometimes his taskbar is missing or some critical error occurs and everytime the machine restarts it does scandisk. But this problem does not arise when he uses win98 (which is also pirated). He has all those anti-virus, security and anti-spyware software installed in both OS. But these software dosen't show any kind of virus or other activity.
> One more thing he use bsnl broadband internet service.
> ...



well, u said that ur friend's PC restarts every 2 mins coz its pirated ..... sud i tell u that the PC wud still restart if u buy a genuine windows OS and not protect it properly ......

u need to protect ur PC with a good anti-virus solution (Avast) a good firewall (Zone Alarm) ... keep the firewall ON all the time .... *UPDATE* all the security software .... 
i wonder if ur friend updates the security software regularly and is keen on keeping his firewall on .....

by exercising proper precaution u can keep ur computer safe frm security threats even without a spyware and anti virus ......

ur friend mite not have installed or accidentally turned off the firewall and the *sasser* worm has infected his PC .... thats the reason it restarts every few mins on connecting to the net ...... 

easy man dont get scared of XP ... its a gud OS and will serve u better than win98 ...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your valuable response and I have thought that first I would try the non-genuine xp and when the price falls or when it is absolutely necessary I would get one for myself. Anyhow I do use a genuine win98 se. I think I got all my answer and pretty good idea about using xp. I think my question would also have helped someone with the same problem as mine. Once again thanks.


----------



## sba (Aug 4, 2005)

Posting that you run a pirated operating system on a forum run by a tech magazine...very smart!!! :roll:


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 4, 2005)

I am not using but maybe try to use just to evaluate the advantages of xp. And remember I am still using legal win98 which many of u don't use. But no hard feeling. But eventually legal product is always better and safer than pirated. sba would u like to buy so very important and valuable item and not get a warranty or bill for it? Think.... Bye.


----------



## cybershastri (Aug 4, 2005)

One of my friend uses pirated version of windows XP Pro SP2. He also uses internet. Now if he opens microsoft website and microsoft comes to know that this person is using a pirated version, can they track him to his location? I mean can they come to know by any means that this person is surfing from such and such location. I have heard that some people in Bangalore have been charged by Microsoft for using illegal copy of windows XP. Is that true?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 4, 2005)

frm ur IP address its not difficult for law enforcement agencies to track ur home address .... but i think Microsoft has done this only to corporates till now and not to home users .... times mite change ..u never know


----------



## Deep (Aug 4, 2005)

There is only single difference in pirated copy of XP over legal one...

Both have same features, both work fine with windows update

but the only difference being, with legal copy of XP, you get golden chance to bug microsoft support team directly with your queries (damn, I need to bug them with my stupid question, lets see how much they know  )

and 2nd thing is, the feeling of owning legal copy.. 

if you are using your machine to earn money and you earn enough money to buy XP (which costs around Rs. 7500 for Pro version) then just go for it..

but for home use..aha..no comments 

Deep


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 5, 2005)

Hold on. why do u need to load stuffs like directx and wmp when it comes with almost all cds of all the tech magazines, all the months.

u can use almost evrything with  pirated copy. and if few small things r missing, thats not a big deal. 2 yrs. i have been using it from last 2 yrs without probs.


----------



## sba (Aug 6, 2005)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> sba would u like to buy so very important and valuable item and not get a warranty or bill for it? Think.... Bye.


What...?


----------



## siriusb (Aug 6, 2005)

I think he is pointing out the fact that u won't get any support from ms if u buy pirated version Windows.

I don't think u can do something with original xp that can't be done with pirated version also. Like product patches, services packs, hot-fixes, help for windows can all be availed from forums and the general Internet. The only thing that is worth it is that corporates don't get arrested if they are using licensed products.
Sure you get a sense of real and legal ownership (actually no, if u read the eula), but "we" users avoid the "I-paid-sh!t-loads-to-get-a-blue-screen?" feeling.


----------



## Deep (Aug 6, 2005)

yesterday I called up miicrosoft technical support and you know, they dont even ask for serial number or anything 

He helped me first and in the end he asked my name and phone number...i gave correct info coz i have legal OS but you know, you can give any info  doesnt matter, who is gonna check lol

Deep


----------



## iinfi (Aug 6, 2005)

@Deep: what query did u ask?


----------



## Deep (Aug 6, 2005)

iinfi said:
			
		

> @Deep: what query did u ask?



the general one, my system had become slow after selecting "Last good known system configuration" option please help me lol...

he asked me to make changes in few things but he was very polite and haf good knowledge...

Deep


----------



## sba (Aug 6, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> I think he is pointing out the fact that u won't get any support from ms if u buy pirated version Windows.


...and he wants support for something that he didn't pay for?


----------



## escape7 (Aug 7, 2005)

premsharma said:
			
		

> U can even download windows XP media center edition 2005 and windows vista beta 1.



downloading vista beta 1 that wouldn't be illegal...or will it?


----------



## rajas (Aug 8, 2005)

Not quite sure..

As no Beta is supposed to be installed in a live operating environment, a staging environment, or with data that has not been sufficiently backed up. 

Also MS doesnt endorse downloading the software from third party websites and so...I believe...its illegal.


----------



## khattam_ (Aug 18, 2005)

*Oh same old sasser*



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your valuable response. I want tell you as to why this question arised in my mind.
> My friend uses pirated version of xp and to frankly saying it looks much better than win98.
> But whenever he tries to connect to net after couple of minutes the machine restarts. Not only does it restarts but sometimes his taskbar is missing or some critical error occurs and everytime the machine restarts it does scandisk. But this problem does not arise when he uses win98 (which is also pirated). He has all those anti-virus, security and anti-spyware software installed in both OS. But these software dosen't show any kind of virus or other activity.
> One more thing he use bsnl broadband internet service.
> ...



The same old sasser virus.......... Get your friend a sasser cleaner or Service Pack 2 and all critical updates............... And an antivirus........... I'm using a pirated version of Windows (and everything else) XP SP2 + All critical updates and everything.............. Have no problems...............


----------



## khattam_ (Aug 18, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> There is only single difference in pirated copy of XP over legal one...
> 
> Both have same features, both work fine with windows update
> 
> ...



What can I say when the MOD himself says that............

I don't see any use of support, as I can help myself with XP, when there are so many resources to help out............ And if I'm forced to pay Rs.10000 for an OS, then I still wont.......... Instead, I'll format everything and install latest version of Fedora Core......... So, you see.............


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2005)

I can bet it!!!! Nobody will use a pirated edition of that crap starter edition...
Its most likely to be professional or home ed but not the starter  for sure


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Aug 19, 2005)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> I can bet it!!!! Nobody will use a pirated edition of that **** starter edition...
> Its most likely to be professional or home ed but not the starter  for sure



You are correct... Who will use the stripped down (pirated version) when pirated professional versions is allowed...


----------

